# internet slowed down after installing bitdefender 2012



## ruloyal (Sep 2, 2011)

Trying out different security suites; others worked fine, but when I Installed bit defender trial, internet slowed down, and sometimes when I open up internet explorer, I get a message showing internet explorer cannot open. I know it's from Bit Defender, and there's a update for that fix. I need that fix... Windows 7 Pro, Sony Vaio 6gb, 2.9 ghz


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but see this link: How to manually update Bitdefender 2012 using weekly.exe


----------



## krad (Aug 25, 2011)

I have encounter some events like that often when I have install a norton antivirus for my PC. It all resolve by changing new antivirus and adding some memory. Maybe you have low memory storage that processing engage to heavy traffic thats why internet explorer wont open. Or try to lose some space, delete some files that unnecessarily needed. It would help you gain some speed a bit.


----------



## ruloyal (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanx for your replies guys.. ray: But have six gigs of memory; it was the program.. Put NORTONS 360 back on; everything works great.. It's definately Bit Defender......... Bit defender is nice, but too many "safety" protocals that affect the system's performance and "internet activity." Don't need all those parameters, when Nortons blocks better than Bit defender, BD has "slag" when scanning "live" programs, emails, etc..... My laptop has a lot of memory remaining and is a pretty powerful Sony Vaio. I liked what Bit defender had to offer, but it messes with system resources too much, whe n it shouldn't..... Bit defender has a cool UI, but that's about it. Would like to see quicker Virus responses, and monitor more network acticivity, instead of the sites themselves, this way, if are opening another window, and it is a virus, It would silently block like its' autopilot mode does, but i found out it blocks a lot of sites from even opening up completely... BD has some to work to do, but they are close.. The good ol' sayin; "KISS," keep it simple stupid...
:4-dontkno


----------

